# Piano scams



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Someone at Youtube left the following story. I print it here as a warning:

I was very stupid, fell for a simple scam. I advertised my father's two clarinets for sale. A man came around and agreed to the asking price, saying he was buying them for his daughter. He already had a bank draft for the amount. Well, it seemed legit and he showed me his ID and hospital card with his address on it. He had come from quite far away (he said) and it was evening time, so no way to call the bank to check.

There was something about it all that just didn't seem right, however, and I couldn't put my finger on it. He was friendly and personable and I was too polite and considerate to tell him to wait until the following day when we could go to the bank together or something.

THAT IS HOW THE SCAM WORKS - PREYING ON OUR INHERENT POLITENESS!

I hesitated and at the last moment almost stopped the deal. I wanted to walk him to his car to at least see the license plate, but he said something about the fact that he came by train...

Just as he left with the clarinets in hand, I had this awful feeling that it was a scam. I should have run after him and returned the check! Anyway, I didn't and went straight to the bank the following morning - only to be told that the check was a forgery. 

The clarinets were an unusual pair that cost a lot of money. Even though I had the serial numbers and registered them as stolen, it was impossible to find them. It turns out that there are so many ways that people can be scammed, so please beware! 

I did subsequently sell my piano. I only accepted a bundle of cash or advance payment directly into my bank account before releasing the piano. If a buyer wasn't prepared to do that then I told him no sale. And when buying a piano, the only sure way if buying from a private seller is to arrive with the removal van and the cash in an envelope; or to go to a dealer and get a receipt with the serial number and everything agreed in writing regarding guarantees and insurance (because usually they will deliver for you).﻿


----------



## Guest

I recall from reading "American Gods" the violin scam story which goes something like this:

A street musician who plays violin shows up at a small restaurant. He's shabbily dressed and carrying a beat up old violin case. He sits down and orders some cheapie food. Afterwards, he claims he cannot pay because he left his wallet somewhere or some such thing so he offers his violin to the restaurant owner/cashier. He says he will be gone just a few minutes and will return with the money and collect his dear, old violin. With that, he dashes out.

After a few minutes, a man who had been sitting at a table having an evening respite gets up and goes to the register to cash out. He is distinguished, wearing spectacles, intelligent looking and well dressed--like a college professor. As he is being rung up, he notices the violin case and asks the owner/cashier if he/she is a violinist. No, they say, they are simply holding it for someone. The man introduces himself as Professor Kowalewski who teaches music theory at the nearest university. He has an intense interest in old violins and is intrigued by the condition of the case and asks if he might be allowed to open it and take a look at the instrument.

Not seeing the harm, the owner/cashier hands him the case. The good professor opens it and stands there looking totally stunned. He produces his handkerchief and mops his brow as he stares at the violin. "My god!" he mutters to himself. He pulls out his smartphone and snaps a few shots of it. He closes the case, hands it back to the owner/cashier and then turns away, walks a few feet away and begins calling someone on the phone. He starts excitedly telling the other party about this violin he has just seen. It's old and nicked up but he is positive that is a lost Guarneri del Jesu pilfered by the Nazis and presumed lost. "I cannot believe I just found it...Yes, yes, of course, I am certain, you fool! It's worth at least a million and a quarter at auction! What?...I don't know whose it is. I just found it sitting in this restaurant! It's unbelievable.....I don't know how he got it, I just know it's here! It's beat up and dirty but it's the del Gesu, I am telling you! I'd recognize it anywhere. Do you know what this means??...Yes, yes, of course, I'll make an offer. Of course! I absolutely must have it!!....Yes, okay...I'll let you know...Don't tell anybody else in the department. We have to keep this secret until the right time!...Very well, then, goodbye!"

Of course, this private conversation was overheard by the owner/cashier who now has dollar signs in his eyes. The professor removes a card from his wallet and hands it to the owner/cashier saying he wants to talk to the owner of the violin at the earliest opportunity and to have him call the number on the card and ask for Professor Kowalewski. He then leaves hastily. 

After 15 minutes or so, the street musician returns. Fortunately, he has found his wallet. "How stupid of me to leave it!" Then he pays for his dinner and asks for his violin. The owner/cashier says, "You know I have a niece who plays violin and she would just love this instrument! How much would you accept for it?"

"Oh, no! I could never sell it. My grandfather brought it from Europe just after the war. It's sentimental value is too high. Besides, it's a just a cheap thing, really."

"I'll give you $500 for it." The musicians eyes widen but he insists he cannot sell it. So the owner turns up the heat: "A thousand dollars." The musician's resolves becomes weaker but he still refuses and on the haggling goes. Finally, the owner makes his final offer--five grand! He can even give him the money in cash right now. The musician reluctantly gives in and hands the violin and case to the owner and takes the money.

The violin, of course, will turn out to be worthless. The professor and the musician are partners in crime pulling an old scam. They first cased out the joint and made sure they knew they could score big and then went to work. The violin scam. Someone will always fall for it.


----------



## EdwardBast

My piano story is different. My friend Pete had an old upright he was trying to sell — it was in pretty good shape, it had come with the house and he had no use for it. So he took out an add in a local paper setting a very reasonable price. No takers. So he tried Ebay. No one wanted it. Then he tried to give it away. A couple people looked at it but balked when they realized how much trouble it would be to move and how much it would cost to tune it. Finally, he paid one of his neighbors with a truck to help him dispose of it. The attendant at the local dump said: "Wow, this is the third one of these that's come in today!"


----------

